# Site General > General Herp >  What reptiles can you put in a 55 gallon tank?

## Lupe

I was wondering what kind of reptiles you could put in a 55 gallon tank. My boyfriend has a nice one he wants to use for something other than fish but I was having a hard time thinking of a reptile that would be happy living in this size of tank. Too bad its not a little shorter and a bit wider or it wouldn't be so hard lol

Best bet I have found so far is possibly a corn snake

----------


## bamagecko76

*I have no expirence, this is only hearsay* 

I've heard that a 55 is the minimum for a blue tounge skink, but I think a large clonie of small lizards like anoles or maybe some kind of gecko, maybe day geckos would be awsome.

----------


## dembonez

a Bearded dragon would LOOOOOOOVE that tank! a blue tongue skink would like it too! a tegu could live there for a little bit as a baby but you would have to upgrade quickly!

you could keep a few leopard geckos in there if you want but out of all Beardie is best pet imo! they are very friendly easy to care for and extremely rewarding!  :Very Happy: 




Good luck with your Decision!

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (10-18-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> a *Bearded dragon would LOOOOOOOVE that tank!* a blue tongue skink would like it too! a tegu could live there for a little bit as a baby but you would have to upgrade quickly!


I definitely agree, a Beardie would do just fine in that size of a tank.

They also make awesome pets as well, my Beardie is the only reptile that actually makes me laugh. Even though that makes me sound "off", they have cute attitudes and personalities which make them a great lizard to have.

For a display animal only, you could look into Green Tree pythons, Emerald Tree boas, or Amazon Tree boas.

Keep in mind that each of those snakes have very long teeth at the front that are needle sharp. They use those to catch passing birds while they are perched on branches. They definitely make an awesome display animal, but handling them is at your own risk.

Their color phases are beautiful and they'll sit out in the open perched on branches or sticks that you put in the cage for them. You can also design the enclosure however you want it to look like.

If you're worried about removing the snake from the enclosure, just purchase a snake hook and use it to get the snake out whenever you need to spot clean, fix up something in the enclosure, or when you need to clean the entire enclosure.

I would recommend reading up on them first though and get an idea of what you need to be able to care for them. But please think about your money situation as well, many people purchase snakes that they cannot provide certain husbandry needs.

Here's some pics of each species to get an idea of what they look like, if you haven't really seen them much before.
GTP: http://www.pamtatroff.com/inspiratio...ree_python.jpg
ETB: http://snakebuddies.files.wordpress....9/tree-boa.jpg
ATB: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2596/...8a0f473402.jpg

----------

dembonez (10-18-2010)

----------


## PythonsbyParris

I would recomend BEARDY. Any bearded dragon would be very happy in that size tank. Maybe Two :Very Happy:

----------


## dembonez

> I definitely agree, a Beardie would do just fine in that size of a tank.
> 
> They also make awesome pets as well, my Beardie is the only reptile that actually makes me laugh. Even though that makes me sound "off", they have cute attitudes and personalities which make them a great lizard to have.
> 
> For a display animal only, you could look into Green Tree pythons, Emerald Tree boas, or Amazon Tree boas.
> 
> Keep in mind that each of those snakes have very long teeth at the front that are needle sharp. They use those to catch passing birds while they are perched on branches. They definitely make an awesome display animal, but handling them is at your own risk.
> 
> Their color phases are beautiful and they'll sit out in the open perched on branches or sticks that you put in the cage for them. You can also design the enclosure however you want it to look like.
> ...


 i agree 100% beardies are like a scaly dog  :Razz:  haha

and as far as housing two together thats fine just be very careful because they are very dominant animals and just try to make sure one is not bullying the other! and of course never house two males  :Razz:

----------


## maverickgtr

Most people here have already said it, but definitely a bearded dragon. They're so adorable and love to be around people. They LOVE to watch people too. I'm also fairly certain they love to watch people watching them. They're divas; Every last one of them, the males included. A very good display reptile imho.

----------


## ahunt037

i would have to say a colony of Green Anoles i know they are not very visually apealing to the eye but i see them in pet stores and they always have that look on their face like they are up to something and they could be very fun to watch if u had a small colony of them living in a very pretty elaborate 55 gallon tank 

i like beardies but everytime i see an adult beardie it is normally just sittin there like a bump on a log

----------


## Lupe

I like beardies but what kind of snakes can go in a 55? My bf seems to be leaning twords a snake lol

----------


## ahunt037

Ball Pythons wouldnt need anything bigger than a 55 gallon but if u started a baby out in a 55 gallon it would be too big for it

----------


## texan24

i have a 55 also and was leaning towards a beardie since my bp is still young. my 55 is 48''l x12''w x18''h. if i held out, would it be a hard to keep the heat and humidity up being that tall?

----------


## MTovar

If its snakes you are after, you can make a very pretty set up for some of the tri-colors. Some Milk snakes would do very well in a 55, If I did a set up for a milk, I would probably use a central plains Milk and a semi-desert set up.

Word of caution with tank set ups. You MUST have a secure lid. They are escape artists and tanks are notorious.

Good Luck!

----------


## Lesserbee

One word "Fish" that is what they are for! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

